# Its...dumping



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2017)

Its dumping up north. Stowe got over a foot and its still coming down. The East is the place to be...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 13, 2017)

Looks like SoVT(in the Greens) is around a foot so far.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2017)

Get it while it lasts


----------



## Glenn (Dec 13, 2017)

Good point. Probably light snow that'll either blow away or get skied off the steeps.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Dec 15, 2017)

BUT....It's mid December....best base building and weather pattern for the holiday season in years.  Go.....lots of terrain open already.  May not be the trees that we love mid winter, but my legs are already cooked and stoked for next few weeks!! Just go!


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 15, 2017)

I will be up to 12 days by next Saturday, so I am going!


----------

